# FET June/July with 4 cell embies



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm waiting for CD1 (any day now i hope) and then we can get going on our first FET (natural cycle).  We've had two failed fresh IVF cycles and never had BFP.  Providing the embies thaw ok, we are hoping to transfer 2.  I can't find much info on the success rates of transferring 2day old embies (we have 3 at 4cell and 2 at 2cell) and was hoping to find some encouraging stories from you girls who have had success transferring embies of a similar stage to the ones i have.  I hear so much about the advantages of blasts and 3day transfers, so i'd love to hear some positive stories!

Good luck to you all,
and thanks in advance!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

To be honest, there is little difference between the success rates of day 2 and day 3 transfers.  Blastocysts (day 5) do have an increased success rate since it's a bit like "survival of the fittest" as embryologist is able to see which is the strongest embryos if they reach this stage.....however, that doesn't mean if they were put back inside womb they wouldn't be succsesful....sometimes they're better back in natural environment than left in culture medium in lab conditions.

If you have a read of the boards you'll see that there really are lots of ladies who've had day 2 transfers and been successful.....and once the embie is thawed and all ok, then the success rates would be classed as similar to having a fresh cycle.....the reason stats show lower success rate with FET is based on the thaw rate.......once an embie is thawed and transferred the chances are the same.

With our first IVF we had a day 2 transfer which resulted in a BFN but we had 4, day 2 frosties....we thawed 2, both survived and we had a chemical pregnancy, we thawed the remaining 2, 1 survived and another chemical pregnancy....admitttedly not completely positive news but did better than on fresh cycle.


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Natasha, sorry to hear that yr pregnancies ended up as chemicals.  

the embryologist said the frozen embies were all of good quality but its just the "day2" think i'm finding it hard to be positive about so yr story has boosted my confidence. 

I certaintly didn't realise that the success rates were based on the thawing success either - that's good to know.
Thanks very much for your reply.
x.x..x


----------

